
Microsoft to take on Apple TV with Windows-based set top box - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/04/microsoft_to_take_on_apple_tv_with_windows_based_set_top_box.html
======
avree
Don't do it, Microsoft.

